# Help me FIND THIS JACKET (T.Rice Signature from A of F)



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

So I am looking for this Jacket. It's the Travis Rice "Signature" series which is different than the regular Travis Rice collection - although he wears them all in the Art of Flight. The jacket is listed on the website but apparently no one at quicksilver understands how to help me or where I can find it (Pretty F#$%ing useless)

The "signature series" consists of a Bag, jacket, Goggles, Gloves.


Here's the URL:

Quiksilver Snow TRAVIS RICE SIGNATURE SERIES

clicking "shop" of the bottom right takes me nowhere. ANY info on this would be a great help.... love this jacket.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Call quicksilver?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I was looking at that jacket last year since it actually looks like a quality Gore-Tex piece. Most of the retailers online sold them, so I don't think you're going to find that colorway. MSRP is $500, so it's not cheap. The 2012 colorways are pretty sick, tho:

Quiksilver Travis Rice Gore-Tex Jacket - Men's from Dogfunk.com

What you linked is the 10/11 season colorway.


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> I was looking at that jacket last year since it actually looks like a quality Gore-Tex piece. Most of the retailers online sold them, so I don't think you're going to find that colorway. MSRP is $500, so it's not cheap. The 2012 colorways are pretty sick, tho:
> 
> Quiksilver Travis Rice Gore-Tex Jacket - Men's from Dogfunk.com
> 
> What you linked is the 10/11 season colorway.



....I must find this jacket...


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

its discontinued so only was is buying it off someone used or if a warehouse has it somehow


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

sheeeeiiiitttt.

well, there's a MASSIVE ski and snowboard show next week in toronto. Looks like I have something ELSE to scramble around and find.

damn. Arbor Coda, Malavita's, Cartels and now this jacket. If I find what I want, I'll be broker than a hookers Hymen by the end of the day.


----------

